# Do puppies bite males



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok, I hear all these threads of pups biting the owners.

I'm wondering are there any guys out there who have been through the 'uncontrolable landshark phase' or is it just a girl thing.

I'm really looking for guys getting bitten all the time and getting scared and cut up. 

I'm wondering do pups favor biting women or men?

Being a man, I can't imagine a puppy biting me. Any dog or pup stepping over the line with me will get a slap on the nose. This stops it straight away.

What are peoples opinions on it?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

no Singe was a landshark to everyone. Unless you slapped him hard enough to hurt him (and I mean really HURT him) then all slapping him on the nose would do is amp him up even more.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Yep, my pup nips at my hubby just as much as he does at me. He's an equal opportunity biter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

would never 'slap' a puppy.

Remember, they don't have hands and nipping and biting gets attention.

Watch them in a litter. Mom will correct. Good reason to make sure your pup has had at least 8 weeks in the litter.

Usually, sufficient exercise, redirecting and/or walking away ( plus maturity) obviates the behavior.

Have patience and remember you're dealing with a baby.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Of course they don't bite men, because we put out the "man vibe" and dogs and pups know to respect that!  Lol! Seriously though, I think we all got our share. My kids got it the most, they would often make themselves easy and fun targets, then my wife because she felt the need to hold onto and cuddle with them, then me and I rough housed with them so not sure if that counts. So maybe it has more to do with how we interact with them than it does gender.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Based on some of the stuff I have read here we were pretty lucky because Ranger's landshark faze was very short. Still when it was going on he was an equal opportunity biter. We just ignored, when possible, and redirected otherwise. He quickly caught on that biting was not a way to get us to play with him.

Funny thing is I thought your post was about puppies biting male dogs. I actually think that may be true.


----------



## WendyM (Aug 21, 2013)

My husband has been bitten far more often and far worse than I have. And Morgan's "aggressive" behavior, to the extent it can be called that (coming up the leash while biting and baring teeth) has almost exclusively happened with my husband. That being said, I've certainly gotten my share of bites too.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I wanna see some puppy scars on guys to believe what i'm hearing lol

Yeah it is about pups biting people, but share any interesting observations you have


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a strange question. Puppies bite or they don't, the gender of the owner has nothing to do with it.


----------



## WendyM (Aug 21, 2013)

Man, I wish I would have taken pictures of my husband when she was at her worst. It never occurred to me. I think she bit him more because he tends to be more physical with her when they're playing (he runs around in the back yard with her while I just throw the ball, for example) so she engaged him more physically. But trust me. He applied FAR more band-aids than I ever did.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What a strange question. Puppies bite or they don't, the gender of the owner has nothing to do with it.


I was thinking the same thing. Puppies are going to new mouthy with anyone while teething. Gender has nothing to do with it.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> What a strange question.


Just wondering do people notice any difference

So far it seems it is based on energy rather than gender



> Puppies bite or they don't,


See that depends. This next answer by Wendy M tells me the pup bites a moving target rather than a stationary one. And if the pup is given an alternative target, ie , a ball it may bite that instead. Simple explanation, I know. 

It comes down to energy, who you are and how you relate to the pup or dog.



> I think she bit him more because he tends to be more physical with her when they're playing (he runs around in the back yard with her while I just throw the ball, for example) so she engaged him more physically. But trust me. He applied FAR more band-aids than I ever did.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

All of our puppies over the years have been biters on an equal basis. They don't care really what or who it is, just something to make their gums and teeth feel a little better. Redirect consistently and make sure you use you "Boss" voice when you are reprimanding the puppy for biting. DO NOT use the Puppy love voice to tell a puppy to "stop that biting you little puff ball" and then pet them. Let them know clearly that this behavior is not acceptable and will have consequences. And be consistent with the consequences, like time out, or crate time, or no playing. Admonish them, do the consequence and turn you back and walk away. They will get that message quickly.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

I think my puppy is more inclined to bite my boyfriend, because when he was smaller my boyfriend thought it was fun to play rough with him and would let the puppy bite his hands while they were rolling around, but I never put up with it, he is still young but I can see him thinking twice about biting my sleeves!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have never been scarred by a pup, but I am a woman. I was thinking that maybe the bitey phase is just worse in some lines and mine aren't like that. And then I went to show the puppies to some lady, this was 4 years ago, she was a nurse, and the puppies were about 9 weeks old. Heh, heh Hunter took a bite of her finger! It was bleeding! And she bought him, LOL! 

I think that maybe some dogs are more bitey than others. And, I think some people give the puppies a better game. Maybe it is the way they offer their hands and fingers to the little gators. Maybe it is the cool sounds and stuff they do when the pup bites them. Maybe they oooze BITE-ME pharamones. I really don't know but I often shake my head at all the my-puppy-is-biting threads, because I probably don't even know what I do to not invite it.


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

MadLab said:


> Just wondering do people notice any difference
> 
> So far it seems it is based on energy rather than gender
> 
> ...


Isn't that how all relationships work ? If you were high energy and loved running around you wouldn't be with someone boring and slow.. you would seek someone else who was high energy because they are fun.

That is what puppies do.
Still and quiet things are boring. Puppies bite for attention. Any sound or movement counts as attention because you are giving them energy to feed off of. 
This is why slapping a puppy for biting you does not work, you are giving the pup attention, which is what it wants. you are making a game out of it and asking for the pup to bite you harder. If a pup stops nipping you because you slapped it so hard, then you have no business owning a puppy, it is extremely detrimental to the trust that you should be building with your pup, especially with a breed as sensitive as a GSD.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's some of my observations. First a gender question regarding Wheel Chair Bobs comment


> DO NOT use the Puppy love voice to tell a puppy to "stop that biting you little puff ball" and then pet them. Let them know clearly that this behavior is not acceptable and will have consequences.


So do people think a more assertive lower pitched voice works on the pups rather than a high pitched voiced? 

Could this be regarded as a more masculine voice?

I have heard of girls who get more response from a dog when they lower there voice and speak deeper than usual. Maybe these dogs were conditioned to being verbally corrected by a lower voice or maybe the tone and pitch of the voice is important to a dog or pup.



Here's some of my thoughts on why a pup bites a person. Feel free to add other reasons and opinions, and to continue with personal experience regarding the original thread title.

Some Pups are attracted to high excited energy and may bite in that excitement and revel in it.

Maybe some pups are just bitty and have to do what they have to do.

I think there is also situations where the pup senses weakness. The pup may be jumping and lunging towards a person and the person instead of reclaiming the space, steps back and tries to block with the arm or hands, and then the arms or hands get bitten. 

Then the pup starts to target this weakness and feels elevated in it's rank every time it does it. The person gets demoralised and begins to fear the pup and so contributes to the situation.

There are probably many more situations where a pup can bite depending on the pup, people involved and situation, and obviously there are loads of pups who prefer chewing on a shoe.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

not all pups are land sharks, depends on the lines some are some arent


some are calmer and not as insane as pups

people like to redirect their pups because not everyone is abusive and is going to wack a baby dog in the face and make it hand shy, it does not take a real man to make a pup scared of you lol anyone can do it if they want to, also a lot of us want to do protection work with our pups so we do not beat them up for biting, because biting is what we like. We try to train them in the best way possible without ruining them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

puppies aren't sexist. of course guys are nipped. the same
thing goes for women or men. with age and training your
puppy will learn not to nip. i don't believe in "stages". i
believe in training and socializing.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

pets4life said:


> not all pups are land sharks, depends on the lines some are some arent
> 
> 
> some are calmer and not as insane as pups
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Wonder have you guys got an opinion on this 

do people think a more assertive lower pitched voice works on the pups rather than a high pitched voiced? 

Could this be regarded as a more masculine voice?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dax is an equal opportunity biter.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Obviously, squealing in excitement is going to elicit a different reaction than a deeper/serious tone.

Not a GSD, but if I switch my tone from high pitched and excited to low/serious, Ozzy's mood and body language totally changes. Not because my voice turns 'masculine,' but because he knows I just went into serious mode.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I dunno .. I think my pup bites my husband more. I'm with Varik all the time and he knows what he can and can't do with me. My husband works out of town and doesn't really DO anything with the pup and I think Varik views him as some sort of play thing. I think it has to do more with the people than the puppy ... how the person interacts with the pup, provides structure and discipline (or not), make a big impact on how the puppy treats that person.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> Dax is an equal opportunity biter.


Delgado was as well when he was a baby.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I find that all my pups go straight for my skirt and panty hose. Sometimes they'll hang on to my apron too. If I'm not careful I might even break a nail defending myself while I scream and run crying through the house.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I find that all my pups go straight for my skirt and panty hose. Sometimes they'll hang on to my apron too. If I'm not careful I might even break a nail defending myself while I scream and run crying through the house.


Bwahahaha! :rofl:


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

Angel mouths/bites my husband and oldest son way more than she does me, my daughter or youngest son. I think its because she knows they will allow it. I will not allow it and she knows my daughter will not either. Mouthing my youngest son (3 yrs) is off limits period. 

Angel will bit my oldest son almost like he is a training decoy. He screams like a girl and it just makes it worse. Hes a teenager so he thinks I doesn't know what I'm talking about when I tell him not to squeal like that.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I find that all my pups go straight for my skirt and panty hose. Sometimes they'll hang on to my apron too. If I'm not careful I might even break a nail defending myself while I scream and run crying through the house.


:spittingcoffee:

You forgot to mention having to clean up the mascara lines running down the cheeks from crying! Not to mention the chance of breaking a heel


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My puppy was always redirected with a toy whenever he bit DH - those we my instructions, lol, because DH didn't believe that the puppy could be taught to have a soft bite, and assumed I was raising a biting monster. Since he didn't want to participate in the bite training, he wasn't allowed to discipline the puppy either - basically, he wasn't allowed to interfere at all, lol. So there were piles of toys everywhere, just waiting! He very very rarely mouths DH now, but will play a great game of gummy mouth with me. My puppy learned from an early age that what he gets away with while playing with me is the exception, not the rule. 

However, my sister had an unusual way of communicating to the puppy that she isn't interested in his attention: she pushes her arms out like a cat sharpening its claws and says, "Do-owww-ownnn't!" and I laugh so hard, because it's such an invitation. Poor girl, but really! Flailing arms, those silly noises....what do you expect?!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Lilie said:


> I find that all my pups go straight for my skirt and panty hose. Sometimes they'll hang on to my apron too. If I'm not careful I might even break a nail defending myself while I scream and run crying through the house.


Nearly died in a fit of laughter! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Shade said:


> :spittingcoffee:
> 
> You forgot to mention having to clean up the mascara lines running down the cheeks from crying! Not to mention the chance of breaking a heel


The breaking a heel is one of my biggest fears too  seeing as I never leave the house in a heel lower than 4 inches. I also can't stand when he tries to nip at my designer handbags! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I got bit by my husky when he was a pup. Ended up with a nice ER visit and stitches.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> I find that all my pups go straight for my skirt and panty hose. Sometimes they'll hang on to my apron too. If I'm not careful I might even break a nail defending myself while I scream and run crying through the house.


This definitely needs to be nominated for post of the month .


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I find that all my pups go straight for my skirt and panty hose. Sometimes they'll hang on to my apron too. If I'm not careful I might even break a nail defending myself while I scream and run crying through the house.



looool that was too funny


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

woman also seem to handle pain better than men a bite will make a man rage and act out a woman can control herself more often it seems

My dog is more willing to seriously bite a man than a woman. She doesnt like loud people. But the quiet girls at vet techs she starts to warm up to. You really see it come out in protection training when a man or decoy yells. Or if someone told her to shut up at the fence line. It makes her 10x worse.


On the other hand I did see a dog it was a golden mix attack a terrier and then a strange man yelled at the golden and the golden sulked.


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

I got super lucky with Archer it seems, he was never a shark, not nippy at all. On the subject of gender, I'm a woman but he's very much my dog. He loves my husband but spends all day with me through choice, if I leave a room he comes with me, if I work in the office he stays where he can see me. he's like velcro. He's the sort of dog no one has to raise their voice to anyway, so maybe that's part of it.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I find that all my pups go straight for my skirt and panty hose. Sometimes they'll hang on to my apron too. If I'm not careful I might even break a nail defending myself while I scream and run crying through the house.


This pretty much describes my husband when Echo was a puppy. Except for the whole skirt and panty hose part (that I know of, at least. Anything could have happened on nights I wasn't home).


----------



## Jiggs (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a funny thread, I can't help but reply. My wife recently complained to me about our 13.5 wk old pup, Elsa, mouthing her a lot. Until I showed her my hands/arms... I'm covered in wounds from our pup. I think the energy level in playing with the dog has a lot to do with it, not the gender, yet it may appear that way since males are typically more physical at play. I am far more physical than my wife with Elsa, running, tug of war, rough housing, etc. I'll grab a ball in her mouth (dogs mouth, not wife's lol), the dog tries to "re-adjusted" her grip, and takes a finger in with it. We've had our pup since 7.5 wks, and she has drawn blood on me at least 5-6 times (just playing), and I can't even count the scratches. I of course, quickly redirect to toys, etc, but it happens when you play... the dog gets all amped up and WHAM, you're bleeding. The wife doesn't play rough, and while she gets some marks, the dog has never bit her as hard as she has bit me. I hate to even say bite, as it's not an aggressive thing, its just playing and forgetting how strong their jaws are. I think the worst was when I was down on the ground playing, and Elsa caught her lower canine tooth inside my upper eyelid.... it hurt pretty good when she pulled away from my face! Anyway, just keep redirecting to toys... it passes in 6 months LOL


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The few times my pup went nuts and wouldnt stop nipping I scruffed her. but I felt bad for doing it. My hands were all chewed up from delivering treats the wrong way though.


----------

